# HELP! My thermal transfer keep peeling :(



## lost-my-shirt (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi folks.
OK, just got my Geo Knight press, 100% cotton shirts and Hotmark 70 thermal vinyl in black and white. Most places I have found say to set the temp at 340 degress and light press for 15 seconds. This is NOT working for me. After it cools I try to peel the transfer paper off and the thermal material wants to come up with it.

OK. It's obvious that I need to: Do it longer --- Do it at a higher temp --- Increase the pressure --- or all of those. I am having to go back and repress after cold peeling but I am terrifed that after 1-3 washings, the material will peel away and I'll have some very unhappy customers.

I am using a teflon sheet as most places have recommended.

Please answer this too: I did wonder about the pressure. The unit came with the platen just touching the pad when closed. I have adjusted it to make it a little higher pressure. How much if any should the pad be compressed after I have closed the unit?

What works for you folks?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: HELP! By thermal transfer keep peeling *

Press for 30 seconds medium/high pressure. The pressure is paramount, it will not only peal but the colours could run as well.

Use grease proof paper so that the transfer doesn't stick to your press.

I guage pressure on how tough it is to press down when the t-shirt is in place. If it's too easy to do, add pressure. 

If you need any more help just ask.


----------



## lost-my-shirt (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I was thinking it was the pressure more than anything. As it arrived it was not hard to press it down at all. As I had mentioned I had increased the pressure but I still don't think it's enough.

I know it's something that is very hard to describe but just how hard should it be to close the handle after the platen touches the shirt on the pad?

What temperature and time settings do people out there use for Hotmark 70?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: HELP! By thermal transfer keep peeling *

Yes it is a little hard to explain but I'll have a go. And I'm just speaking about the experience with my press so it may differ to yours.

I find that the pressure is right if I can feel at least two stages in the pressing motion. If you press and feel resistance about half way through the motion, which means you have to apply a little more muscle to complete, I feel this is the right setting for me. If I can do it all very easily then that is too soft. 

It is very trial and error at the start. Don't waste t-shirts... I used to purchase large sheets of polyester, from a fabric shop, to test on when I was learning dye sub.

Sorry I don't use Hotmark 70 but it does say on a site that it should be applied for 20 secs.

Good luck!


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm having the same problem, i have been using the same shirt over and over, just printing in different areas, and cannot get it right. I'm using paper from www.bestblanks.com . It is called Transferjet, but no II after it, should i give another brand a try, also, it is leaving noticable white marks where the ink is not, i'm trimming the the paper let i'm suppose to, but the marks remain. Any suggestions?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Simply: Try another paper brand like Transjet II. I could probably send you a few sheets at cost if you want, or the distributing companies may be able to send you a free sample.

One other thing you might check would be to make sure your press is heating up to the tempreture it says it is. You can get a little infrared thermometer and check different parts of the top platen to make sure it's heating and heating evenly.


----------



## jackies35 (Jun 23, 2005)

This is the samething that happened to me last night. I just purchased the hix presto 15 and every white tshirt in my house that i practice on now have a BIG BROWN stain on it. 

Now at first i though maybe the transfer paper is old because i had it for years. But it works well with my iron. 

So, i have to figure out this 3 step thing, temperature, time, and pressure... it's going to be hard!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Check my reply to your first post for some basic recommendations; if the paper was made for ironing, it's probably a lower grade paper than the profesional papers made for heat presses.


----------



## starhiker (Nov 14, 2008)

I have used hotmark 70 transfer masterial for several years now and never had a problem. My heat press is set at about 325 degrees because they recommend between 300 and 340 so I split the difference. My pressure is set as it would be for any hot split or cold peel silk screened transfer. I press them for 20 seconds. I let them cool down for a long time maybe longer than I need to but I'm in no hurry. I don't always remember to use the Teflon sheet and its never seemed to make a difference. Maybe your press is set at too high of a heat setting. I chose hotmark 70 because it takes the highest dryer heat and I have never had a transfer peel in the dryer. I have also made transfers (flags actually) that are layered with different colors and never had a problem. I have never had any problems I love this product.


----------



## starhiker (Nov 14, 2008)

I have used hotmark 70 transfer masterial for several years now and never had a problem. My heat press is set at about 325 degrees because they recommend between 300 and 340 so I split the difference. My pressure is set as it would be for any hot split or cold peel silk screened transfer. I press them for 20 seconds. I let them cool down for a long time maybe longer than I need to but I'm in no hurry. I don't always remember to use the Teflon sheet and its never seemed to make a difference. Maybe your press is set at too high of a heat setting. I chose hotmark 70 because it takes the highest dryer heat and I have never had a transfer peel in the dryer. I have also made transfers (flags actually) that are layered with different colors and never had a problem. I have never had any problems I love this product.


----------

